# galaxy nexus/carrier iq



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

now that i have everyones attention. just a question. we now know that the gnex will have bloatware from vzw. how can we be sure that carrier iq wont be in there somewhere? and maybe this is another argument on why we need custom roms like cyanogen. my impression of a google exp device doesnt include bloat. of anykind. i will get the device reguardless of how much they put on it. but doest that take the vanilla out of it?


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Vzw doesn't use carrieriq on any of their phones. Period.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

thought i read some where that about carrier iq and verizon urls?


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

You read wrong.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

ok


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

guess i need to go back to school and learn to read. guess i also mis read when eckhart found it on a verizon phone and other developers also reported finding it. my bad


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Links to them finding it or it didn't happen. From what I hear, Verizon phones are coming up clean.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

http://androidsecuritytest.com/features/logs-and-services/loggers/carrieriq/


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Well since we will get the source for this phone from Google, it wouldn't matter if it did have carrierIQ.


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/12/01/verizon-carrier-iq-is-not-on-verizon-wireless-phones/

http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/245315/verizon_says_it_doesnt_use_carrier_iq_software.html

http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/12/01/verizon-wireless-carrier-iq-is-not-on-our-phones/

http://www.phonescoop.com/articles/article.php?a=9386

So what's your point?


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

scoop0u812 said:


> http://androidsecuritytest.com/features/logs-and-services/loggers/carrieriq/


That is a bit confusing. He says they released a statement on how they use carrieriq data, but as far as I can tell they its just their privacy statement. Pretty sure CIQ was never found on any vzw phone. Vzw did rls statement saying they don't use it which would be bad if they were found to be lying.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Google has also stated CIQ is NOT on Nexus devices. No Android version based off of source has CIQ.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

it was kind of a two part thing. but i can see that this isnt goin to go anywhere so ill just crawl back into my little corner. and my point was that it was an argument for custom roms. and why we need them.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> That is a bit confusing. He says they released a statement on how they use carrieriq data, but as far as I can tell they its just their privacy statement. Pretty sure CIQ was never found on any vzw phone. Vzw did rls statement saying they don't use it which would be bad if they were found to be lying.


see . how do we know is what i was getting at on that part. i plainly remeber getting that email and opting out. and sure they might not be using carrier iq. how do we know that they dont use something else?


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

I would say odds are good they do use something else, however they better hope it fits into that privacy statement.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Anybody who looks at that URL might want to take note of the uh, DEMO part of the URL. You think that's anything more than exactly that, a site where they demo'd the app to VZW????

Is Trevor one of those guys who wears a tin foil hat, and all the ppl that believe him, "tinners"????

Ppl make something out of nothing....


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> I would say odds are good they do use something else, however they better hope it fits into that privacy statement.


Yeah it will be interesting to see what comes from all of this.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## Dem389 (Jun 19, 2011)

This is how you can find out if a phone has it

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.lookout.carrieriqdetector&feature=search_result


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

Re: CarrierIQ. Dan Rosenberg (one of the guys responsible for finding and simplifying the exploits used to root so many of our phones) was interviewed by MSNBC. I saw him on Nightly News and I was like wow, I know that guy haha.

Here's the read for you:
http://www.msnbc.msn...y/#.TtsVC2OBo8k


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Dem389 said:


> This is how you can find out if a phone has it
> 
> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.lookout.carrieriqdetector&feature=search_result


These apps don't always work apparently. I read that apps like this said the EVO was clean but if you dug enough, you could find it.


----------

